# "Abnehmen" in Photoshop



## Quintus123 (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

bin neu hier und hab direkt mal ne Frage: Ich bin auf ein Video bei youtube gestoßen wo jemand ein extremes (aber sehr gute gemachtes) Beispiel zeigt wie man in Photoshop retuschieren kann. Dort wird ein wirklich ziemlich dickes Mädchen einfach schlank geklickt (hier der Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZDHQ9b9fbo ). 

Ich würd gerne mal wissen was das für eine Funktion ist die er da hauptsächlich benutzt. Ich find sie einfach nicht (habe Version 7). 

Ich bin für alle Tipps dankbar.


Wie ist eure Meinung zu diesem Video?


----------



## mreball (1. Juni 2007)

evtl. hilft das und bitte die Suche verwenden:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/273412-dove-evolution-videoeffekte-mit-ps.html


----------



## Leola13 (1. Juni 2007)

Hai,

Filter - Verflüssigen.

Viel Spaß, Übung macht den Meister.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Michael Aringer (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

der Video-Link funktioniert zwar scheinbar nicht mehr, jedoch denke ich, ich weiß um welches Video es sich handelt. Im Photoshop Weblog wurde bereits ein wenig darüber diskutiert: Durch dick und dünn.

Die Funktion, die hier verwendet wird nennt sich "Verflüssigen" bzw. Liquify. Das Problem bei dieser Manipulation dürfte jedoch sein, dass das Bild danach extrem unscharf sein dürfte. Auf dem ohnehin stark komprimierten Video erkennt man diese Unschärfe zwar nicht, aber anders kann ich es mir nicht denken.

Servus, Michael


----------



## Muster Max (5. Juni 2007)

Im neuen Photoshop CS3 gibts es da noch eine interessante Funktion die sich Warp nennt
dadurch ist es möglich bestimmte bereiche des Bildes ohne nennenswerten Quallitätsverlust
zu transformieren und man hat sogar noch eine erstaunich gute Kontrolle über die Warp-
pfade. Durch diese neue Funktionalität lässt sich dieser Unschärfeeffekt bei dieser Art von
Transformationen verhindern.

mfg Muster Max


----------



## Michael Aringer (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

die Warp funktion gibt es auch im Photoshop CS2.

Servus, Michael


----------



## Muster Max (5. Juni 2007)

@ Michael Aringer

Hey klasse, Danke für die Information. Arbeite hier noch mit CS und habe vor kurzem nur
mal die Trialversion von Photoshop CS3 angetestet und dabei ist mir dieses Werkzeug eben
ins Auge gefallen


----------

